# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Toplu Kültür Nedir ?

## ceydaaa

Her insanın, geriye, ta cinsinin menşelerine kadar uzanıp giden bir hayati vardır; buna nesil hayatı diyebiliriz. Bir de kendi oluşu ile başlayan, doğumdan ölüme kadar süren bir yaşayış vardır, bunu da ferd hayatı diyebiliriz. Bir de kendi oluşu ile başlayan, doğumdan ölüme kadar süren oluşu bir yaşayış vardır, bunu da ferd hayatı diye isimlendirebiliriz. Bir kayısı çekirdiğinde, nasıl bütün bir kayısı cinsi kuvvet hÂlinde mevcut ise, bir tek insanda da bütün bir insanlık öylece varlığını gizlemiştir.

İşte toplu kültür denilen şey, bir ferdde bütün bir insanlığın tecrübelerini yeniden ve kısa müddetli hayatında tekrar yaşatmak; ona, dünün şuurunu vererek bugün kendini, milletini ve insanlığını anlama imkanlarını buldurmakdır. İnsanlığın geçmiş zamanlarını öğreten tarih; üstünde yaşadığımız dünya ve onunla alakalı varlıklar hakkında bizi aydınlatan coğrafya; mücerred düşünüşe ahştıran matematik; görüp tanıdığımız maddî varlıklar üzerinde hakimiyetimizi kuran ve onların kanunlarını bize tanıtan fizik, şimi ve tabiat ilimleri gibi müsbet bilgiler; hayat ve kainat karşısındaki duygularımızı yaşatan güzel sanatlar ve nihayet hepsine toptan bir bakışla mana vermeye çalışan felsefe, toplu kültürün başlıca unsurlarını bize verir.

Modern hayat, medeniyet ve bilgi yolunda o kadar baş döndürücü bir çabuklukla yürüyor ki bugün elit zümresinin yetiştirilmesi için bir vasıta telakki edilen toplu kültür, başka bir söyleyişle orta öğretim, belki yakın bir gelecekte tıpkı ilköğretim gibi umumî ve mecburî olacaktır. Mesela İsviçre bu ihtiyacı şimdiden duymuştur. Bir metrdotel, hattâ bir asansör memuru, bir telefoncu olmak için bugünkü ilköğretimin verdiği bilgi ve meleke yeter sayılmıyor. Bu işlere girecek adamlar; dünyada olup biten işleri, kambiyo ve posta münasebetlerini, en çetrefil makinelerin, hiç değilse nasıl işlediğini bilmelidirler. Hatta bir kısım ülkelerde, ilk öğretimin arkasından hemen meslek hayatına girişin, o memleket gençliğini umumî hayat bakımından tehlikeli yaptığını, iş bölümünün sert çarkları arasına vaktinden önce atılmak neticesinde bir takım yüksek fikirleri yanlış bir tarzda anlayarak cemiyete asî unsurlar yetiştirdiğini ileri sürenler bile var.
Hele askerliğin ve modern orduların gitgide makineleşmesi, onları kullanacak neferlerin basit bir ilk tahsille bu işleri yapamayacaklarını gösteriyor. Asker olmadan önce alacakları bilgilerin şimdikinden daha etraflı olması zarureti, asrın mühim terbiye meselelerinden biri olmuştur.
Görülüyor ki toplu kültür, medeniyet ilerledikçe gençlik için, bugünün ilköğretimi yerini tutacak bir önem almakta ve o terbiye yoğrulmayanların dışardan basit görülen işleri bile yapamayacakları bir fikir hÂlinde ortaya atılmış bulunmaktadır.

Onlar böylece fikir yürüte dursunlar, biz bu meselede ne haldeyiz, onu düşünelim. Daha dün denecek kadar yakın bir tarihte, 1924 yılındadır ki ancak tedrisatın tevhidi davasını haletmiş bulunuyoruz. Bu yoldaki Ortaçağ izleri de ancak Cumhuriyet devrinde kaldırılmış bulunuyor. Ondan önce, memleketin ilim, politika, ekonomi sahalarında millete baş olacak adamları ayrı ruhta kurulmuş türlü müesseselerde yetiştirilirdi. Bu ayrılığın timsÂli, mektep ve medrese idi. Yüksek tahsil gayet dar, ona hazırlayıcı okullar çok az ve cılızdı. Medrese, ilim namına Ortaçağ hurafelerini öğretirdi. Mektepler arasında da toplu kültür veriş bakımından birlik yoktu. Yabancı milletlerin memleketimizde ve memleketlerindeki orta öğretim kurumları, bizim idadiler, sonra sultaniler ve daha sonraki liseler, ayrı bir tip olan Galatasaray, hep başka terbiye esaslarıyla Türk gençliğini yetiştirirdi.
Bu ayrılık meselelerinin bugün hepsi halledilmemiş bile olsa çoğu ortadan kalkmıştır. Fakat ona mukabil, bütün medenî dünyada kendini hissettiren bir büyük mesele karşımıza dikilmiş bulunuyor. Birçok memleketlerde orta öğretime girmek isteyenler, bu müesseselerin alamayacağı kadar çoktur; en zengin devletlerin bile malî kudretlerini, manevî imkanlarını aşacak kadar taşkın bir ihtiyaç, orta öğretim kurumlarının kapısını zorlayacak bir izdiham hÂlini almıştır.

Bizde de aynı hal, aynı ihtiyaç baş göstermiştir. Halbuki biz ancak son on iki yıl içerisinde lise öğretimini esaslı surette kurmak için uğraşmaya imkan bulmuş ve onun keyfiyetini istenilen ve lazım gelen şekilde yükseltmek için çalışmaya koyulmuş iken bir de böyle çokluk ve izdiham karşısında bulunmamız, devletin bu yolda güçlüklerini büsbütün arttırmış oluyor. Şu varki keyfiyet meselesi halledilmedikçe kemmiyetin ehemmiyeti olmadığı bir prensip olarak ortaya konmuştur. İsabetli görüşleriyle birçok karanlıkları aydınlatan Başbakanımız İsmet İnönü, bu hakikatin matematik ifadesini vermiştir:

"İlimde eksik adamların toplanması, tamam adamlar veremez. Bin yarım ve bin cahil, bir yarımdan daha faydalı olamaz; fakat daha zararlı olur. Bin yarım adam bir tam adam değildir."

Bu düsturun anlattığı hakikat, her vesiyle kendini gösteren toplu kültür davasında Türkiyenin hayat meselelerinden birini bize işaret eder. Her vesileyle diyorum. Mesela basit bir edebiyat meselesi, memleketin ileri düşünenlerinin dilinde bir anlaşma noktası bulamadı mı arap saçma dönüyor. Hiçbiri, öbürüyle anlaşarak müşterek bir nokta bulamıyor. Görüş tarzlarındaki ayrılıklar pek tabiî olmakla beraber, gördüğümüz başkalıklar görüşlerde değil, esaslarda, ana çizgilerde ve prensiplerdedir.
Unutmalayım ki bu meseleler her zaman, bir edebiyat ve bir söz meselesi olmaz. Doğrudan doğruya milletin hayatına dokunacak davalar da ortaya çıkabilir. O zaman, toplu kültür birliğinin kuvvetsizliğinden doğan bu indî ve esassız görüşlerin zararını bir an bile düşünmek, insana korkudan başka ne verebilir? Onun içindir ki yarının Türk eliti, bütün insanlığın öz tecrübeleri demek olan toplu kültürü, kendi milletinin hayatı ve ihtiyacı bakımından kuvvetli bir surette almayacak olursa, memleket gemisi pusula kullanmasını iyi öğrenmemiş kaptanların eline teslim edilmiş demektir.
16 Mart 1936
*H.Âli Yücel - Pazartesi konuşmaları - 1998

----------

